# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  CyberKnife M6 Series, solution for full-body robotic radiosurgery and radiation therapy, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Accuray Incorporated

Home page - accuray.com/cyberknife

----------


## Airicist

CyberKnife in motion

Published on Sep 26, 2016




> Experience confidence in the outcomes that matter most with the world's first and only dedicated radiosurgery device for intracranial, breast, lung, liver, pancreas, prostate, spine, and other tumors.

----------

